# Rave Coffee, Cuban Serrano Superior



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is not often I enjoy a bought bean, but I have to hold my hands up and say that following Rave Coffee supporting the Grind Off, I immediately showed my appreciation by buying a large bag of Monsooned Malabar and a 250 gm bag of the above. I have just opened it and tried it and all I can say, is WOW!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Have just received a Cuban Serrano and its lovely. Really strong and cuts through milk nicely. Really had to tighten up the grind compared to my HasBean Finca Loma though. Both roasted only 1 day apart.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

You cannot go wrong with the Cuban Serrano from Rave.

It suits my taste & I think one of the best currently available SOs.

If you have not found out already let it stand for up to 10 days for amazing improvements.

Excellent as espresso & in the Aeropress


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've had it when Has Bean offered it, and it is certainly nice!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not trying to sound derogatory to Hasbean but. I doubt if there roast resembles the Rave one. Forget the bean, and trust fhe roasters


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on this, i have been making a list of beans i want to try when my machine arrives so i will put this on it!

Spukey


----------



## Tunn300 (Apr 10, 2013)

I visited Rave coffee for the first time over the weekend and the staff were incredibly helpful and knowledgeable. Cane away with a bag of their signature blend and n invitation to their next cupping session. Great value too.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

tunn300 why not come along to the grindoff if you are local as we will have cupping as well...


----------



## Tunn300 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the invite, saw the post but as a very new member wasn't sure I would be invited. Will double check the date but am sure it should be fine and would love to come along. Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you are more than welcome as it is important to get a good cross section of our community there


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

any recommendation as to another Rave coffee to order? figured i would order two bags and save on shipping a little


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

i was thinking of the signature blend? has anyone tried this?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i bought a bag.... just before i started having issues with my coffee... sadly i cant blame signature for this. It smelled absolutely fantastic, and the first few good cups i managed to get out of it were lovely. I had planned to make it my default espresso blend.

Its on the darker side of medium, but has some superb chocolate going on with mild acidity. I'd definitely recommend giving it a try. Its not as challenging as some espresso blends, but then I don't want my espresso challenging!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Signature is certainly delightful in a cappuccino or a cafe latte is now my solid go to blend for my cafe latte


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

absolutely... i mainly drink milk based drinks (albeit very small ones, e.g. flat white or piccolo) and sig is a great base for such things.


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

shrink said:


> i bought a bag.... just before i started having issues with my coffee... sadly i cant blame signature for this. It smelled absolutely fantastic, and the first few good cups i managed to get out of it were lovely. I had planned to make it my default espresso blend.
> 
> Its on the darker side of medium, but has some superb chocolate going on with mild acidity. I'd definitely recommend giving it a try. Its not as challenging as some espresso blends, but then I don't want my espresso challenging!


escellent - thanks -

i expect it would work as a long black too then? think i'll grab the cuban ones at the same time


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

best be quick he only has one more bag!


----------



## Tunn300 (Apr 10, 2013)

I've been using it as an espresso and in an Americano and find the taste great.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Signature Blend is an excellent blend for espresso & milk drinks. Its always very consistent & well roasted.

If you can freeze it quickly enough (blast freezer or deep freeze with adjustable temp at its lowest) I have found it comes back after several months to very near 5 day old roast. Important not to defrost it too long, two hours max outside the freezer. Treating it this way means you can purchase in slightly larger quantities & take advantage of the free postage.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

See what you mean about the leaving them a little longer to mature. Just having one right now and it really has got so much nicer. Smoother with more caramels coming out. Still has that smokey kick which in my eyes keeps it cuban (think cigars).


----------

